# Abzocke bei Servicediensten mit 999999er Nummern



## R. Rassmussen (9 März 2012)

*Neue Abzocke-Methoden über 9999999er Nummern*. Die betrügerische Profitmache von *net.mobile* über Telefonanbieter wie z.b. O2 geht munter weiter. Statt Klingeltöne und Abos nun obskure Beratungsdienste:
Wir hatten auf unserer Handy-Abrechnung (O2, vormals Alice/Hansenet)vom Dez.2011 einen Einzelbetrag von 116€ (incl. MwSt) wg eines angeblichen Anrufes eines Telefondienstes mit der Nummer 99999999999999 (ein Anschluss den Net.mobile für sichbeansprucht). Diesen Dienst haben wir nie angerufen; ein versehentliches Drücken einer Taste, die eine automatische Verbindung zu einem dieser 9er-Dienste hergestellt hätte, ist auf unserem Tel. nicht möglich. Dies scheint, wie wir bei unseren Recherchen herausgefunden haben, einer der Tricks gewesen zu sein, mit der diese Dienste gearbeitet haben. Wir haben jedenfalls unsere Telefonrechn. bei Alice/jetzt O2 nur um den geminderten Betrag von 116€ bezahlt. Seitdem werden wir mit Mahnforderungen (inzw. liegt der eingeforderte Betrag bei 123€) überzogen und unser gesamter Kommunikationsanschluss - also nicht nur die handy-Nutzung, sondern auch unser Internetzugang - wurde gesperrt. Auf unseren tel. Protest hin wurde wir wieder freigeschaltet mit der erneuten Mahnung vom heutigen Tag, wurde uns mit einer erneuten Sperrung unseres Anschlusses gedroht. Bei weiteren Recherchen haben wir herausgefunden, dass es inzwischen zahlreiche Kunden von O2 gibt, denen wegen angeblicher Verbindungen zu diesen 9er-Servicen, zusätzliche Gebühren aufgedrückt werden. *Die Frage stellt sich allerdings, mit welchen technischen Tricks eine Verbindung zu einem dieser net.mobile-dienste hergestellt werden kann, ohne dass man selbst diese Verbindung angewählt hat?*
Jedenfalls werden wir mit dieser von O2 erneut angedrohten Telefon und Internetsprerre massiv unter Druck gesetzt, gleichzeitig wird auch noch mit der Weitergabe unserer Daten an die Schufa gedroht, obwohl wir unsere Grundgebühren und anderen Nutzungsentgelte weiter bezahlen.Es ist offensichtlich, dass hier Telefonanbieter und net.mobile unter einer Decke stecken. Das Erschütternde ist, dass so eine Firma ungerührt und unbeanstandet Millionen verdienen kann, obwohl die Basis dieser Profite aus inoffiziellem Betrug besteht.


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2012)

Es gibt (meiner Meinung nach) keine





R. Rassmussen schrieb:


> 9999999er Nummern


und auch keine





R. Rassmussen schrieb:


> 999999er


Telefonnummern!


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2012)

> _netzinternen_ Mehrwertnummern wie 999999 (nennt sich z.B. Premiumvoice bei D2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ahso, Dir gehts um die Anzahl der Stellen. 6-stellige gibts wie die 888888 in der Liste.
> Ansonsten werden bei versehentlichen Tastendruck die überzähligen Ziffern zwar im EVN erfasst aber beim Verbindungsvorgang ignoriert. Wenn im EVN 99999999 steht wurde natürlich mit 99999 verbunden. Früher waren da Datendienste, jetzt hat man bei versehentlichen Anrufen ein 60 Minuten-Telefonat für 1,99/Min auf der Rechnung


Grübelgrummel?


----------



## Udo1 (22 Mai 2013)

Gestern habe ich bei Vodafon D2 15 Euro aufgeladen. Nach 2 Stunden bekam ich eine SMS, das mein Konto nur noch 1 Euro aufweist. Nach Anruf bei Vodafon( kostenpflichtig) stellte sich heraus, dass ich eine Verbindung mit der Nummer 888888 hatte. Das Telefon lag seit Aufladung unberührt auf dem Tisch. Zum Glück befanden sich nur 18 Euro auf meinen Karte. Die waren nach 9 min verbraucht.
Ich überlege, Anzeige zu erstatten. Wie kamen die in mein Handy!!!!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2013)

888888 klingt nach versehentlichem Tastendruck.
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abzocke-bei-servicediensten-mit-999999er-nummern.38221/

Das ist geduldete moderne Wegelagerei.

(info unter Vorbehalt)
partner & more AG
General-Guisan-Str. 6, CH-6303 Zug
0800-58954090
01805-1235456
[email protected]
http://www.partnerandmore.net/kontakt

siehe mehr zur Firma bei Google

Besonders lustig ist diueser Bericht des VATM-Mitglieds
http://www.artikel-basar.net/partner-more-will-abzocke-langfristig-beenden/




> partner & more will Abzocke langfristig beenden
> Es ist keine Seltenheit, dass Geschichten und Berichte auftauchen, in denen von Abzocke und Handybetrug die Rede ist.
> ...
> partner & more widersetzt sich Abzocke und entsprechenden Angeboten, die diese verursachen, in allen Bereichen.


 
Na dann. Möglicherweise (siehe Google) war der GF der Firma früher bei Vodafone und NextID beschäftigt. Ein solches outsourcing "innovativer" Köpfe ist keine Seltenheit. Vodafone wird natürlich behaupten, von nichts Ahnung zu haben. Zum Mitverdienen reicht es allemal.


----------



## idefix1978 (14 Februar 2014)

Ich hatte wegen der 99999 rund 22 Euro auf meiner Telekom-Mobilfunkabrechung. Weder Verbraucherzentrale + Bundesnetzagentur + Telekom + netmobile wollten / konnten helfen. Dann habe ich einen Anwalt beauftragt und binnen 48 Stunden bekam ich mein Geld von der Telekom zurück „auf Kulanz“….


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2014)

Butt Calls entbehren in der Regel auch jeglicher Berechnungsgrundlage.


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2014)

idefix1978 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich einen Anwalt beauftragt….


Wenn ich fargen darf, was hat der dich gekostet und wie hoch was die Buchung, die du von der Telekom zurück bekommen hast?


----------

